# Improvised



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Here is a little piece I improvised the other night. All music I make is improvised for that matter, but I have become addicted to the challenge of it. Hope you enjoy.


__
https://soundcloud.com/josh1983%2Fpiano-1


----------

